# Pto



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

DAO (DUMB ASS OWNER) Question.
I have a L245DT I bought it about 2 years ago. I got it with a disc harrow a drag box, wheel weights x 4, a post hole auger (no boom), and a back hoe! Paid $3000 (yes I know I got a steal!!!) So my question is this the pto pump for the backhoe was mickey mouse chained on should'nt the pump have a mount so that it dose not move??? Also anyone know where I might find a boom for the Auger?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum John! Definitely sounds like you got a good deal on the L245. Yes, I would think a pto pump would be mounted solid somewhere. Have you been able to find any paint marks where it may have been mounted previously? 

Do you know which brand auger you have?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a PTO pump and it slides on the shaft and there is a bracket that keeps it from spinning with the shaft. The shaft is what really holds it in place if that makes any since.


----------



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

There is no bracket there that I see and I did not notice any marks where there were bolts or a bracket use to be. I know that there is a set screw to hold the shaft in place I backed it out to remove the pump when I took the back hoe off to put the drag box on so that makes sense. But it still seems like there should be some sort of bracket or retainer to keep the pump from turning half way around when in use! I figure if worse comes to worse Ill fabricat one from some angle iron and the trusty welder!
Im not sure what model the auger is Ill have to check and get back to ya.


----------



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

*The Auger is!*

Ok so I finaly got the chance to check the auger. Its a Roper Manufacturing Auger S/N 19965 There is no model number that I could find on it. It came equiped with timkin berings and there is a tag for the bearing part number but those have long since rubbed off. Any Ideas???


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Those pumps should have a flat iron piece that comes out with a hole in the end and it slides into the Third arm position with the pin that holds the third arm. We use those types all the time around the farm. 

However after doing a search on the intenet I see that the chain rig is becoming popular.

http://www.ptopump.com/

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/?action=view&current=pic_accessories_02.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/pic_accessories_02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Thanks Morgan*

Thanks morgan Ill have to look into those! Unfortunitly the chain on mine is just that a pice of chain bolted onto the pump ear and it dosent look like it is very safe to use and it is only one chain not two. I like the ones shown in the link. that might work well if I cant find the third arm type! Thanks John


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Not a problem, anytime


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

If you cant find one of those with the arm, you can always have one fabricated on the pump that you are currently using.


----------

